# Terminal Services Home Directory



## matjacks (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to the forum however I think this is posted in the right place.

I am having problems with Home Folders on the terminal server (TS).

The TS we have is a Windows Server 2008 R2 standard.

We have tried to use GPO to set the home folder, Unfortunately this did not work and the drive never maps.

The less preferable option was to set them in AD, however we discovered that this does not work and always get faced with the error message (ATTACHED AS ERROR) when adding to the remote services profile.

If there is anyone who knows alot about TS and home directories I would be very greatful for any help you can provide.

Thanks,

Mat


----------



## gfne (Oct 28, 2010)

The message is saying that the folder already exists which is throwing me off. In addition to that, its trying to map to localhost. Is the home directory on the terminal server itself, or the active directory?


----------



## AQ78 (Mar 30, 2010)

thats fine, all it is doing is warning you it exits, im taking it that the user does not see the home folder?

if it does not map...

from the users pc can you browse to that folder?


----------



## matjacks (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi, Thanks for your replies.

Yes the home directories are on that server

Yes can browse the the folder but no it doesn't show as the mapped drive.

What we have done to get around this is create a folder within the documents and set that as their home folder. Not ideal but it works.


----------



## avisitor (Jul 13, 2008)

It looks to me like a permissions error. Do your users have the appropriate permissions for that directory.


----------

